# Tiling a slanted wall around a tub



## kadacd (Jan 6, 2011)

I am remodeling a bathroom in a townhouse I just purchased and because of the line of the roof, the wall to the left slants (like /). Because of this, when the tile is placed on the wall it does not turn out to be level with the tile placement on the back wall. How do I make this work? Do the grout lines on this wall just need to be a little bit thicker to make up the difference?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

No, you don't spread out the tiles. You just tile the slant as you would the wall and live with the issue.
Ron


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

How much gap are you talking about.

Is this something by which tiles need to be cut and fitted. You may have to start at that point cutting tiles to match the angle, you don't want to have to cut slivers thats for sure.

You really shouldn't grout corners in a shower, unless you are using a siliconized grout.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The tiles on the slanted ceiling are going across the wall tile diagonally. There is no spacing scenario where the grout lines match up.
Ron


----------

